# Final Fantasy 8 Sound problems



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all!

Im new here! Okay, I've got a problem with FF8 which is REALLY starting to p!ss me off 

Installed the game. Changed settings accordingly..... But whenever i run the game, the music works, but the sound effects doesn't! It works in the config though!

Any ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Seems a common problem, but haven't found a solution..
Are your audio drivers up to date? 
Have you messed with all the audio options in the games config?

Never played it on PC, so I'm not sure whats there.. Might be like direct sound or hardware/ software render.. the audio hz mode.. stereo/mono.. things like that.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah i messed with almost all possible options!
Isn't there some kind of audio patch for it?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

2 patches.. have you tried both?
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/finalfantasy8/downloads.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabs


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanx a lot 4 the help. will go check out the patches tonight.
Will let u know if they work!


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

patches don't work! i downloaded new drivers for my audio as well... but no joy! any other ideas? (onboard sound, realtek ac'97, via chipset)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Though onboard sound isn't the best for any game... Not sure it's that.

Gota ask, you bought this game?.. Honestly, searching google, the only other mention of no sound effects was from a downloaded copy.. 

I really don't know as of yet.. I can say, most preferred the Playstation version over the PC one.
I'll keep thinking and looking.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes i bought the game, i also have ff7, which causes the same problem. On my old pc they both worked fine.... but now..... no soundfx


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, it may just be the sound card... 

I'm not at all familiar with it, but it may not be compatible with the games.. Is there a config for the card and it's audio?.. The games use direct sound... so if there are any options for that try those.

Have you also tried running the game in win 98 compatibility mode?

It's really hard to find anything about it, or if your sound works with FF8.


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah i've tried virtually everything with my current sound card.... screwed around with every setting possible as well!
It should be direct sound compatible as dxdiag says that everything is working fine.

I'll try to run it in win98 compatibility mode.... i h0pe it works!

If *that* doesn't work,..... i'll just have to buy myself a proper sound card.......


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Or, wait for someone more knowledgeable with that card. Don't know how long that could be.


----------

